# Advance mame 0.66

## cerri

Se a qualcuno interessa, ecco il diff per installare (aggiornare) advance mame 0.66 (di una banalità mostruosa, cmq).

```
*** advancemame-0.63.0.ebuild   2003-03-01 00:50:50.000000000 +0100

--- advancemame-0.66.0.ebuild   2003-04-05 10:21:46.000000000 +0200

***************

*** 8,14 ****

  # difficult to get it working with fb or svgalib support.  Anyway,

  # it do not look as good ;-)  

                                

! ADVMNU_VER="2.2.3"            

                                

  MY_PV="$(echo ${PV} | cut -d. -f1,2)"

  S="${WORKDIR}/advmame"        

--- 8,14 ----                   

  # difficult to get it working with fb or svgalib support.  Anyway,

  # it do not look as good ;-)  

                                

! ADVMNU_VER="2.2.4"            

                                

  MY_PV="$(echo ${PV} | cut -d. -f1,2)"

  S="${WORKDIR}/advmame"        

***************                 

*** 40,46 ****                  

                                

        cd ${S}                 

        # Unpack mame and advacemame

!       unzip -qaa ${WORKDIR}/MAME${MY_PV/\.}.ZIP || die

        cp -adf ${WORKDIR}/${P}/* .

        cp -adf ${WORKDIR}/advancemenu-${ADVMNU_VER}/* .

                                

--- 40,46 ----                  

                                

        cd ${S}                 

        # Unpack mame and advacemame

!       unzip -qaa ${WORKDIR}/MAME.ZIP || die

        cp -adf ${WORKDIR}/${P}/* .

        cp -adf ${WORKDIR}/advancemenu-${ADVMNU_VER}/* .

                                

```

----------

## bsolar

Che differenza c'è tra advancemame e xmame?

----------

## cerri

AdvanceMAME, AdvanceMESS are unofficial MAME, MESS versions for GNU/Linux and DOS with an advanced video support for helping the use with TVs, Arcade Monitors, Fixed Frequencies Monitors and also for PC Monitors.

The main difference compared with the official emulators is that the Advance versions try always to use a video mode with the correct size and frequency. You can't get it only due physical hardware limitations and not due software limitations (i.e. VESA/DOS/Windows).

Generally the Advance emulators are able to use a video mode which doesn't require any stretching or other unneed effects to match the original arcade display. When the stretching is required by hardware limitations, you can anyway choice from different types of stretch.

Other improvements are :

    * Automatic creation of perfect video modes with the correct size and clock.

    * A lot of video boards supported. See the GNU/Linux, DOS and Windowscard list.

    * Support for the video mode of 8, 15, 16 and 32 bits.

    * Real hardware scanlines.

    * Video image stretching by fractional factors, for example to play vertical games like PacMan with horizontal and fixed low resolution Monitors or TVs.

    * Special Blit effects to improve the image quality in stretching like blur filter, merge with mean and merge with max lighting. See the Blit Effetcs for examples.

    * Special RGB effects to simulate the aspect of a real Arcade Monitor See the Rgb Effetcs for examples.

    * Special Scale2x effect to improve the aspect with modern PC Monitors. See the Scale2x page for examples.

    * Rotation supported also at blit level for playing games that don't rotate correctly, for example all NeoGeos on vertical monitors.

    * Change of the video mode at runtime. See the Snapshots.

    * Automatic exit after some time of inactivity.

    * Scripts capabilities to drive external devices.

    * Support of Symmetric Multi-Processing (SMP) with a multiple threads architecture (only for GNU/Linux).

    * Sound and Video recording in .WAV and .MNG files.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> AdvanceMAME, AdvanceMESS are unofficial MAME, MESS versions for GNU/Linux and DOS with an advanced video support for helping the use with TVs, Arcade Monitors, Fixed Frequencies Monitors and also for PC Monitors.
> 
> The main difference compared with the official emulators is that the Advance versions try always to use a video mode with the correct size and frequency. You can't get it only due physical hardware limitations and not due software limitations (i.e. VESA/DOS/Windows).
> 
> Generally the Advance emulators are able to use a video mode which doesn't require any stretching or other unneed effects to match the original arcade display. When the stretching is required by hardware limitations, you can anyway choice from different types of stretch.
> ...

 

In poche parole è meglio? Allora tolgo xmame e installo questo (anche se praticamente gioco solo a sfa3...).

----------

## cerri

Si vede meglio e a mio modestissimo avviso gira pure piu' veloce. Pero' cosi' non rendeva l'idea, essendo una persona precisa ho postato tutto quel pappiè!  :Very Happy: 

Tanto e' basato su mame 066 patchato.

----------

## bsolar

Hai proposto l'ebuild in bugzilla?

----------

## cerri

Lo sto facendo

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Lo sto facendo

 

Carino... ma perché non hai semplicemente attachato l'ebuild nuovo?

----------

## cerri

Bah, pensavo il diff fosse piu' che sufficiente.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Nessuno sa nulla di Daphne? Pare ci giri Dragon's Lair, chi dice che non ci ha mai giocato è un bugiardo o ha 8 anni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

http://www.daphne-emu.com/

Avrei pronto anche l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ehm sì, conoscevo, intendevo dire che è bello   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Lo trovate qui.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Dovrò cercarmi il laser disc di dragon's lair   :Surprised: 

----------

